# I'm a new horse owner...again



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I am 33 years old and haven't ridden a horse or owned one since I was 14. My daughter started taking lessons a year and half ago and I got back into it again and started taking lessons myself. 4 months ago I bought a 6 y/o Aqh/Tb gelding for the both of us. Unfortunately the cost of ownership has supersceded the cost of lessons and I am afraid of becoming a riding "slob". I ride him at least 4 or 5 days a week, but I am always insecure about my form. I really just want a pleasure horse to trail ride and excercise in the arena, but I don't want to look like a hack. I can't even tell if he's on the correct lead when cantering. Are there any tips that can help me to improve my riding without a trainer?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum, and congrats on re-entry into the horse world 


Since you haven't ridden in awhile I wouldn't advise you to ride without a trainer..

But you can take videos of your riding and post them in the critique section of the forums 

Horse Riding Critique

They won't be mean, just helpful. 

Please be careful though!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been riding with a trainer for the past year. I just feel lost without her and it seems like most of the people(teenagers) in my barn are all into showing. I feel confident about handling my horse I am just worried that I look like crap. I don't have anyone to video for me cause I try to ride alone mostly. For me it is therapeutic and I just want to enjoy myself, maybe I am too worried about what other people think.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

maybe having the trainer come and give you a twice monthly lesson on your own horse would help. The trainer might have some good feedback and give you things to work on while you are out enjoying your mare.

you don't have to worry about what other people think, but you do want to get the most out of your mare, and if your position , or hands, or use of the leg or what is needing improvment, then you'll get more out of your horse with "eyes on the ground".

I kind of laugh when i think about things needing improvement. there is NEVER a time when something doesnt' need improvement! I don't have lessons now, and cringe to think about subjecting myself to a trainer, but I know that there are just some things I can't do on my own.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hberrie said:


> I have been riding with a trainer for the past year. I just feel lost without her and it seems like most of the people(teenagers) in my barn are all into showing. I feel confident about handling my horse I am just worried that I look like crap. I don't have anyone to video for me cause I try to ride alone mostly. For me it is therapeutic and I just want to enjoy myself, maybe I am too worried about what other people think.


Well poor riding makes it harder on your horse. But honestly I think that you should be fine.

As long as you are having fun and you are being safe, power to ya! We all feel a little worried about how we look when we ride especially when we're still learning the ropes or coming back into it. 

It's all good OP


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, welcome, and I an identify with you. I bought Cinny a couple of years ago, my first horse in about 20 years. Not really much money for training and I was at a very "sow serious" stable to boot. Don't be afraid to ask people at your stable questions, a lot of times they will want to help. If you end up in the situation I was in (after 9 months nobody would really talk to me) I would find a less serious stable.... that is what I did. I videotaped myself a lot, put it up here on the "critique" section, got a trainer once in a while as I could afford it and I slowly got better. Sometimes we just have to start over, it's ok.

And lets just say that I have been so bad that I've had people say I was brave to post the videos that I did.... just remember, no matter what people say, or how they say it, they are only trying to help you learn and help you better yourself be it people at your stable, people on here, trainers, etc.  Smile and have fun.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Urghhhhh double post. I hate my internet.

Oh well might as well make it useful.


OP I went over 3 months without lessons once. Green on green, I'd do groundwork and then ride him. I have no clue what I was doing but never did more than I thought we could handle. I felt I looked ridiculous especially when people snapped pics of me. I knew I looked horrid, but people told me I looked great. Looking back.. they weren't completely wrong.. nor right. I looked out of practice.

Then I got to a trainer, I was a bit of a mess same with my horse, but she worked out our kinks and then we were golden. You don't have to have a trainer every step of the way, it just helps.

And we'd love to see pics of your horse  and movies if you can ever find someone to take one for ya.


----------

